# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλουβί για Μακάο

## jero

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Ψάχνω να πάρω ένα καλύτερο κλουβί για τον μακάο μου και μου άρεσε αυτό https://www.birdscomfort.com/double_bird_cage.html  Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν πουλάει κάποιο μαγαζί στην Ελλάδα παρόμοιο κλουβί; ¨η κάποιο site που να στέλνει Ελλάδα; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!

----------


## erithacus

Φιλε μ καλημερα  :Happy:  
Θα σ πρότεινα να πεταχτείς στα λερόυ αν είναι εύκολο εχρι βέργες αλουμινίου, συνδέσμους, λάμες ροδάκια  ώστε να το κατασκευάσεις ακριβως στα μέτρα του χώρου σου. Καθολου μπελαλίδικο ενώ Το κοστος θα είναι πρεγματικα πολύ χαμηλό. Στους δικους μ τους αληταμπουρες έφτιαξα ένα μεγάλο με παρόμοιο τρόπο  :Happy:

----------

